# Buck Taken 10/2



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

Unfortunatley I can't claim this one but a friend took this 10 point on property we hunt, he went out with my Dad Tuesday evening, shot him about 5:45 pm, he dressed out around 220, 22" inside spread.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice Buck...Congrates


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very nice looking buck! I think that is the first one I have seen posted on here yet. And that is a nice start.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job! I love the split G-2 on the right side; For some reason I just love whitetails with split tines. 

A co-worker bagged a basket racked 8 pointer in Warren County that dressed out at 155lbs Monday evening - it was his first bow deer and man he is hooked! He just started hunting late last year and decided to take the first good shot inside of 25 yards. He said he came in with 3 other young bucks one of which was a little better racked, but didn't pass the good 12 yard broadside shot.

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That is one good looking mature buck. Congrats and awsome spread on that thing. Still looking for my buck for the year.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Good Job Nice Looking Deer


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

that's a good one. What county?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tell your friend congrats. That left side g2 is a baseball bat.
Bob


----------



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

Taken in Trumbull County, here's another, almost like a mule deer on the one side.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That is a great looking deer. It's the first buck I have heard about taken so far. Tell you buddy "congrats".


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice !! i would be VERY HAPPY with that buck.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Man nice yearly season buck!

I took my nine last year on second day Sept. 30th. The only draw back to taking one this early is that you have to wait a whole year to shoot another one! Its a long season!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice deer , I wish that thing made the mistake of heading my way.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

that is a great buck! Tell him congrats! Man i hope i get one at least half the size of that


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

220? is that on a scale


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a real nice buck! Congratulations.

CG


----------



## G3ANGLER (Mar 2, 2007)

Very Nice Buck. Wish I Could Get One Like That.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> 220? is that on a scale


Does it really matter? By him stating that I'd say yes?? It looks every bit that big!:! 
That is a very large bodied deer for sure. Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice buck i die to shot one that big


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What a brute ! Definatly a good mature deer . Nice spread indeed ! Great job to your bud for a good placed shot as well !


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Man, that's a hoss !! Looks like some of the whitetail / mulie crosses out west. Definately a good mature buck ..... tell your friend congrats.
Tim


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! I had an opportunity to see two basket racked eight points this weekend. It was nice to just see some horns.

Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful Buck.......... Whish My Luck Would Run Like Thhat One Yr. Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

littleking said:


> 220? is that on a scale



tisk tisk....you should know better.

I don't know anyone that wouldn't take that deer. very nice:!


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

nice buck i always like seeing the nice mature deer. Thats what happens when you let your bucks grow up


----------

